# first hole in one!



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally dropped an ace yesterday. Played a new course about 2 hours from my place. Me and a buddy met up there and played 36 yesterday. First round, hole #7 at 130 yards, downhill played more like 120. Hit a pitching wedge that landed 3ft in front of the cup and it rolled straight in. 

Thought I'd never get one, but man what a feeling when that ball drops in.:headbang:

And for the record...I took a 4 on the same hole in the second round... Oh well, they never would have believed me in the clubhouse if lightning had struck again.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Great work I'm still waiting for my first ace but Top job!!!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats!!!!!
40 years of golf and I have never had one


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations - Drinks are on you! Mail me a beer. 

I haven't made an ace since 1970... I had 4 in 5 years, but now a nearly 40 year dry spell.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Congratulations - Drinks are on you! Mail me a beer.
> 
> I haven't made an ace since 1970... I had 4 in 5 years, but now a nearly 40 year dry spell.


4 in 5 years? Geezus...I hope you went out and bought some lottery tickets too! LOL!! 

Thanks guys. I want to find a display case of some sort for the ball and the scorecard, any ideas as to where I can find one? 

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Up North said:


> 4 in 5 years? Geezus...I hope you went out and bought some lottery tickets too! LOL!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> My luck with the lottery is right up there with my ace count for the last 40 years. I tell people the Florida Lottery is the major component of my retirement plan.


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

Up North said:


> 4 in 5 years? Geezus...I hope you went out and bought some lottery tickets too! LOL!!
> Buck


My dad has 7 total in his lifetime, including 2 in one month!!! Old Bastard


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum shwillkid and I won't tell your Dad what you called him!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes welcome shwillkid and yes some of these older guys are greeding I'b be happy just to have one hole in one let alone 4-5 or 7!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes welcome shwillkid and yes some of these older guys are greeding I'b be happy just to have one hole in one let alone 4-5 or 7!


Welcome shwillkid as me buddy stated us mature guysare greedy, those numbers are just his putts


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well played bob!


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

Hello guys. Just found this forum a few days ago and have been briefly lurking off and on. Haven't seen all that is has to offer yet, but I am looking forward to it. Also geeked about the US Open this week as I'm sure all of you are.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I'm looking forward to it too. who are you supporting for the win? welcome once again too


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

Well, kinda rootin for Barnes to pull it out but would like to see Phil win it too. I like Lucas Glover b/c I am a Clemson fan as well. I root against S. Ames just cuz I don't like him. I don't have a reason to not like him, but you can't like everyone and he is the guy I picked. I don't root for Tiger b/c it is just too easy. Rick Reilly summed it up best when he said that "rooting for Tiger was like rooting for erosion." That being said, I don't dislike it when he wins b/c I love to watch him play. Final answer is Phil b/c he is my favorite as well as the obvious reasons.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on the ace, I have yet to pull one off


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Congrats on the ace, I have yet to pull one off


Thanks. I haven't come within 6ft of the hole since then...

Buck


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, Cinderella story.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> LOL, Cinderella story.


got that right...I think my glass slipper broke.


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

what type of spikes do you put in a glass slipper?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> what type of spikes do you put in a glass slipper?


definitely the pulsar's by Softspikes. But you only need a couple cause that stilleto heel really digs in...:laugh:


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you'd have to becareful that it doesnt dig in to deep other wise it would put you off balance for your shot!


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> you'd have to becareful that it doesnt dig in to deep other wise it would put you off balance for your shot!


I suppose so. At least they're waterproof.

Buck


----------

